

Tool-Assisted Gaming: What the Game Genie generation is up to now - dpeck
http://tasvideos.org/3413S.html

======
dpeck
Submitter here. Probably needs a better title. Found the whole site, and the
tool-assisted gaming communities to be fascinating and clearly full of amazing
hackers.

